# Taxidermy / Tannery Basics?



## BNicollCSU (Aug 1, 2010)

Hello,

I recently shot harvested a deer and asked the processor to save the hide so that I could have it tanned. I had a friend refer me to a taxidermist, who I called and said I would get the hide to him ASAP. I then had another friend tell me that I should look into sending the hide directly to a tannery because it would be cheaper by avoiding the middle man. So I started to search for tanneries. I am confused about a few things...

1. If I go through a taxidermist, do I still have to salt the hide myself? Or is that something the taxidermist would do as part of his service?

2. I'm confused about tannery prices. I would like to know what the difference is between a "lifesize", "half lifesize", "cape", and "hide" are. 

3. How do tanneries typically price for small game?

4. Is there any advantage to going through a taxidermist rather than sending the hide myself?

Thanks for taking the time to read and answer. I'm very inexperienced in the world of hide preservation.


----------



## Steelfishin (Jan 16, 2003)

Your going to send it in with eyes, ears, and lips turned and fleshed, then salted and dried if you don't the tannery will charge you for this service as they will not tan without it being done. Cost can range up to 100.00 on top of tanning cost. A full body tan includes the feet, half size is the front half with feet, cape is like all deer shoulder mounts and back skin is missing head and feet but just the body with hair on. Also you will have shipping to and from the tannery on top of tanning. Most tanning runs around 45 to 55 dollars for shoulder mounts from a tannery, minus the time to cape and turn eyes, ears, and lips along with salt. So tell me why worry about saving a couple bucks and just take it to a taxidermist and know its done correctly again? Sorry just always wondered why customers would look to save 20 bucks, but want blue ribbon work everytime. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Paul Thompson (Jul 16, 2007)

Let me ask you this,, why do you salt a skin in the first place, other than the suggestion by the tannery that you do? A taxidermist knows why.

Why is it important to get it to a taxidermist asap vs. you tinkering on fleshing on it for hours?

That raw skin is starting to rot as soon as it hits the dirt. Who has the better chance of prepping the skin to stop the rotting process before getting the skin the tannery than you do?


----------

